# Past hunting successes



## OutdoorAviator (Jan 8, 2009)

Here is just a sample of past hunting seasons I've been successful at. Basically all of my hunting has been done in CA, and I'm looking forward to FL's upcoming seasons!!




































































































I did the skull and plaque myself on this one.. Pretty easy/rewarding process if you're willing to put in the time.

So show us some pics!!! I have plenty more, but don't want to feel like a pic wh***


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, I can't take credit for these (as I didn't shoot 'em), but I was in the stand with Micha when he shot his 8 point. Both of these were in LA the weekend before Christmas......

George (Speckulator) and Micha withGeorge's basket buck shot Saturday evening.....










And Micha's buck that he shot late Sunday afternoon. Micha named him Boudreaux (Boudreaux is being mounted and will hang in his room with the 8 point that he killed in '07in S. FL - he's gettin' a little spoiled!).


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

a few people have tried posts like this and they dont seem to work all that well but i hope this one does. i enjoy lookin at pics..

dads 11pt from this year










a few of mine from years past, these are the only pics i have on this computer



















my personal best......... yea right










my gfs first buck


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## OutdoorAviator (Jan 8, 2009)

I kinda figured a post like this wouldn't last too long, but I hope some more people decide to share some photos of experiences past. 

Those are some great looking deer!! Does your girlfriend hunt with you often? I've been trying to get my wife out in the field with me haha


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

yea she hunts with me alot. she even shoots my old bow, but she hasnt hunted with it yet... thats her first deer she ever killed. she passed up a bunch of deer this year until i finally let her shoot him at the end of the season.


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Ryan thats a good first deer your sister shot, have her call me. :letsdrink


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

He is a picture of my first turkey I took this year...










Here is my turkey again along with a big bobcat my dad killed the same day










Here is my sisters first deer that was a decent 7 point she took this past year










Here are some deer from about 9 years ago I killed on back to back weekends starting with the smaller one, as well as a bass southernangler caught way back in the day


----------



## hunt-en duel (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *SouthernAngler (4/26/2009)*Ryan thats a good first deer your sister shot, have her call me. :letsdrink


i would but she doesnt date children :baby :baby :doh :letsdrink


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of mine. The first is the largest I have shot. 152-3/8" eight point. All of these are from Alabama.













































































I didn't shoot the big 10 point. A buddy shot it on the same place I killed the eight point.


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Here are my highlight's from this past 08-09 season. I'll takegood luck over being good anyday!

My Mississippi 142" Tara buck










Doubled up in bow season










Misc. buck's from this season























































Good kitty










Couple of bird's


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (4/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *SouthernAngler (4/26/2009)*Ryan thats a good first deer your sister shot, have her call me. :letsdrink
> ...


she's dating you isnt she?:doh

Im just busting your balls Ryan...those are some nice deer though!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

That deer in the 4th pics is absolutely amazing. Did you photo shop yourself into that pic? My graduation gift from my dad was a week trip to the Teckomonte (forgive my spelling) ranch in south Texas and I saw 2 deer that size one they called brush pile which was a non typical and the offspring of Heart attack, at the time was the living world record. We could not shoot those deer for any amount of $ but a deer like the one in your pic would be like $10,000 + which was way to much coin for bambi. Nice deer though I am 100% jealous.



> *ScullsMcNasty (4/24/2009)*a few people have tried posts like this and they dont seem to work all that well but i hope this one does. i enjoy lookin at pics..
> 
> dads 11pt from this year
> 
> ...


----------



## Captain DP (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)




----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Bullshark (4/27/2009)*That deer in the 4th pics is absolutely amazing. Did you photo shop yourself into that pic? My graduation gift from my dad was a week trip to the Teckomonte (forgive my spelling) ranch in south Texas and I saw 2 deer that size one they called brush pile which was a non typical and the offspring of Heart attack, at the time was the living world record. We could not shoot those deer for any amount of $ but a deer like the one in your pic would be like $10,000 + which was way to much coin for bambi. Nice deer though I am 100% jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


photoshopped:shedevil:shedevil


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

These are from AR,NC and FL. Have a few more but they are not on my computer if I can get them scaned I will post them two.


----------



## OutdoorAviator (Jan 8, 2009)

> *saltgrass (4/29/2009)*These are from AR,NC and FL. Have a few more but they are not on my computer if I can get them scaned I will post them two.


Those are some gorgeous woodducks!! I have been wanting to take one for a very long time. Were they public land ducks, or taken on a private club??


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

They were on a club in AR. But we shoot a lot in FL on public land too.....


----------



## OutdoorAviator (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Skulls... Do you see many pigs down on the public land you hunt? I used to chase them all over CA, hoping I might get the chance to see a few this year.


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Outdooraviator, There are pigs all over some of the public land in FL and AL. Where you going to be?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *OutdoorAviator (4/30/2009)*Hey Skulls... Do you see many pigs down on the public land you hunt? I used to chase them all over CA, hoping I might get the chance to see a few this year.


i know some guys that killed the crap out of the pigs in blackwater wma this year and escambia river seems to always be loaded with them. but you basically need a small boat to get to the best areas via the river


----------



## OutdoorAviator (Jan 8, 2009)

Well I'm not exactly sure where yet, but it will be right around the NE Pensacola/Pace, possibly Milton area. We haven't decided on a place, definitely looking for a house. I don't mind driving a bit to get to a decent area though. Does anyone here hunt pigs on a regular basis? My freezer is begging for fresh pork/venison.. :banghead


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

Ok well i know this isnt a big deer but i went thru hell to get it and this is how i got it to the house from the back of my parents 500acre land i know i should not have done it like this but oh well


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

ShaneLane Ok well i know this isnt a big deer but i went thru hell to get it and this is how i got it to the house from the back of my parents 500acre land i know i should not have done it like this but oh well 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hungry hunter,

Reminds me of a friend of mine that shot a 5 point buck at St. Vincents Island some years ago. I heard his muzzle loader

go off, and a little while later here he comes walking out with the deer over his shoulders.........It was/is the ugliest deer I've ever seen. But he was as proud as if it were a Booner !

fun times.


----------



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

ive hunted st. vincent several times and for him to lug anything thru that sandy hell its antlers had to grow ten folds lol but it does seem the harrder we work the more rewarding it is


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

One on the left is from my Dad's in southern IL, went about 300#, 5x7 for points. The one on the right is from just north of Monroeville, AL and went 185#.










My best IL archery buck (7 pt) from a friend's farm near my Dad's










My wife and a red fox I got with a 22










She wasn't sure how to hold this gobbler


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *billydean (5/5/2009)*


now that is a fine lookin blackwater buck right there


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been hunting since I can remember and shot plenty with my rifle. I started bow hunting about 5 years ago and have shot and missed plenty of times but no kills yet. Finally, last November it happened. And boy did it happen....










8 pt., 198 lbs. Killed with my PSE I bought at Scott's in Jay. 100 gr. Pathfinder mechanical broadhead. Ran about 60 yds before falling. Came out with another buck just before dark. I was sitting in a climber in the middle of a food plot. I had seen some big deer there the night before but I had no idea...










He green scored 141 4/8 Pope & Young. I killed him on our private club land in Lyeffion, AL, just West of Evergreen.


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

now how exactly did u know that was a blackwater buck?


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i had that buck on my trail cam in blackwater:banghead:banghead


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

just kiddin, i have a good memory

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic257122-42-1.aspx

specially when i see a public land buck that nice:bowdown


----------



## billydean (Oct 26, 2007)

ok i really didnt think anyone paid attention to that post..not many comments


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

yea i shoulda spoke up... there you go


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

I killed these 2 bucks on the same land juschill killed his big 8 pt on in Evergreen.










190 lb. 8 point. 20 inch inside spread.










10 point killed at 3 in the afternoon. Had to take the picture at night cause noone was at the camp to take a picture when i got back.


----------



## jaoppe (Jan 20, 2009)

my 8 point from eglin 2-21-09 a buddies 7 point from eglin 2-22-09


----------



## OutdoorAviator (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome deer right there.. How's the hunting on Eglin, anyway? I've been looking into hunting the base, just wasn't sure what the population was like. I'm assuming does can be taken throughout the year with archery gear?


----------



## jaoppe (Jan 20, 2009)

there are some nice ones there but you can only take a doe in early bow season


----------



## jc1228 (Dec 29, 2007)

All of these were killed in West Virginia

2008










2007









2006-- biggest one so far









2005









high spot on our property


----------



## Ruger GSP (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is a few form the past few years. Cant wait for the season to come back around.


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

keep this one going!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Captain DP (4/27/2009)*






You have him mounted like when you shot him?? still squinting from the spotlight:moon


----------

